# Kitten aspirating milk :(



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm fostering five kittens. All of them are four weeks except for our first one, who is three. Recently he's started aspirating his milk (he's done it about twice now and you can hear wheezing.) Everywhere I look on the internet says he's going to die because he either can't breathe or because he'll get pneumonia  this is very hard on me because our first foster kitten who was only a day old aspirated and then died because he couldn't breathe... :'( I don't really know why I'm posting this here, but we're taking him to the vet today. I hope they can drain his lungs and save him. Of course, he also just happens to be the one we wanted to adopt... Poor little Swiffer


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Good luck, Swiffer! <3 Let us know what happens


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you, I will


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I did a quick look and it does seem that they can recover fully it only takes a few weeks and probably some vet help. <3


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Swiffer has recovered but his belly is distended. The vets just say he needs to be pooped more often, but we already poop him a ton. I guess he just eats a lot. One of the other kittens also over groomed him around his neck so he has a little hairless chicken-neck XD ...the hair is finally coming back in. Update on the other kitties: they all have diarrhea, but are otherwise healthy. We are working on finding a food combination that will cease the diarrhea... Let's see, one of the other kittens (my other favorite) almost died a couple days ago. About a week ago he climbed over the baby gate (we think) and fell and hit his head. This caused an 'episode' sort of like a seizure (unresponsive, shaking, no control of neck, etc.) My mom thought he was going to die that night, so she held him for a couple hours and then he just started purring and snapped out of it. He had another episode a couple days ago and was taken to the emergency vet. She (the vet) thought that he would die that night, but when she checked on him in the morning he was up and walking around! This time was longer than the last, though, so we're hoping that it doesn't get worse each time  okay, there's my update! I hope it was needed/wanted haha


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

I hope they all make is and find happy forever homes!


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm really glad to hear this! Did the vets administer any steroids to the trauma kitty?


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

No I don't think so. He got fluids and bloodwork... They also tested him for feline leukemia and something else (parvo equivalent for cats) because if he had it the other kitties could all catch it and die too. He tested negative for both and hasn't had an episode in about 3 days, so let's hope it stays that way. I will post a pic of them in a little bit.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh wow! Kitties are nothing but trouble. I'm so glad that those to came near death and then recovered. Good luck.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Here is a picture of them at 3&4 weeks

http://s32.photobucket.com/user/Lestiii/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsd31a1d2c.jpg.html

Hopefully that works

The little gray one with the baby face in the back is Swiffer, orange tabby is Pumpkin, solid black is Gorilla, tortoiseshell dilute is Cali (only female), and the black and white tuxedo guy is Klondike


----------

